# Newstead Brewing Company - Brisbane



## trustyrusty (25/1/16)

Hi I am not from Brisbane, but wish I had known about this when I was there last.....

http://newsteadbrewing.com.au/

Anyone tried it? Looks like a decent place...


----------



## Rocker1986 (25/1/16)

Yeah been there a couple of times. Not a bad little brew pub. Pretty flavourful beers too.


----------



## Coodgee (25/1/16)

yeah pretty nice place. I really like their Porter. be sure to try some of the other guest beers they have on tap there - I find they are a bit more interesting than the core range and more up the ally of us home brewers. last time I was there they had a big pallet full of mangoes so look out for a mango beer soon!


----------



## Will88 (26/1/16)

Good food and good beer.

I like the model of having their own beers and guest taps too.


----------



## BrewedCrudeandBitter (1/2/16)

Coodgee said:


> yeah pretty nice place. I really like their Porter. be sure to try some of the other guest beers they have on tap there - I find they are a bit more interesting than the core range and more up the ally of us home brewers. last time I was there they had a big pallet full of mangoes so look out for a mango beer soon!


They're just about to release the 4th of the collaboration kettle soured beers with Gavin Croft of Croft Brewing which is a Mango sour.

Mark Howes and Newstead are at the core of the beer scene in Brisbane and provide massive support to a lot of people.


----------



## Coodgee (1/2/16)

I really liked the Thicker than water" red rye. Absolutely delicious.


----------



## Bribie G (1/2/16)

Don't turn up at lunch time, it gets as busy as the Calcutta Railway Station.
The APA would have to be one of the best beers I have ever enjoyed in Australia.


----------

